# Dining chair from movie



## asb (Jul 23, 2019)

I recently saw the movie Parasite. It's great and I highly recommend it. But the dining chairs in the movie caught my eye. According to Architectural Digest, they were made for the film. I'm curious if more experienced folks have a sense of how feasible the design is for actual use. Also, what might be the cleanest/sturdiest way to handle the joinery of (a) the legs to the bottom stretchers, (b) the seat to the rest of the chair, and© do you think the back legs are best as single pieces of wood or two joined at the seat?

Thanks!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks to me like those chairs have no backs on them. Wouldn't want to sit for very long on that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Better pic
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EI9sGgmXYAI7C8M.jpg:large

I'm sure there are better designed minimalist chairs. No offense but those look like they would suck if you sat in them for more than 3 minutes.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Least your dinner guests wouldn't hang around too long after they eat! LOL

To answer the question, I think a wedged mortise and tenon would be a great choice.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Maybe a high back take-off on the design. I agree with the aforementioned comments on being too low on the backs. Trendy? Kinda cool? Yes. Practical? Not so much. A dinner guest leaning back on one of those would be prone to taking a serious header! P.S.; Remember, movies are all make-believe.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd put it together with pocket screws. Much faster and easier to take apart after filming.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

> Looks to me like those chairs have no backs on them. Wouldn t want to sit for very long on that.
> 
> - Ripper70


lol, funny you would say this, when i was involved with a couple eateries, a designer told us we needed 30 min chairs, as the joint was small and didn't want folks to hang out after dinna, eat and run so to speak, maybe these are some of them. 
rj in az


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah id pass on that design maybe trendy for a movie but i sure wouldn't want to sit in them.unless you just want a prop dinning room set?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

that's insane. might as well have stools.










.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Classic case of form over function.

Andy


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

SMP - Correct! And ….. the wood shop would re-purpose the wood.

Mr. Smith - Yeah, stools would work!

P.S.; My back hurts just looking at them…


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

I think it might be this one by BAHK Jong Sun:









Have to agree with the other posters, does not look comfy - but the aestaethichs are great. Perhaps something like this could work better, have some of the same look but are good to sit in: https://www.lauritz.com/da/auktion/boerge-mogensen-seks-stole-af-eg-med-sjeneflet-model-bm-61/i5553028/#

If you are into korean design there is a lot of great things happening these days. Here a few random links for inspiration:
https://www.dezeen.com/2019/10/15/aeichi-korean-medical-clinic-by-by-seog-be-seog/
http://seomiinternational.com/edward-tyler-nahem-gallery-exhibition
http://ideun.net/en/products/korean-contemporary-furniture/?ckattempt=1
http://lifeinstallo.com


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

That's not a chair, it's a stool with a handle masquerading as a chair back.

Or some fiendish torture device.

Andy


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

> Classic case of form over function.
> 
> Andy


Which makes them a perfect fit for the movie.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

The chair above is pretty close, both look equally uncomfortable.


----------



## Toibsche (Dec 6, 2020)

I also fell in love with the chairs from the moment I saw them in Parasite. However I agree that they are probably not the most comfortable. My idea was that kids often do not use the backrest - especially on a play & craft table. So I build a slightly easier (straight backrest) kid version of the chair and I am in love with it.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

> I also fell in love with the chairs from the moment I saw them in Parasite. However I agree that they are probably not the most comfortable. My idea was that kids often do not use the backrest - especially on a play & craft table. So I build a slightly easier (straight backrest) kid version of the chair and I am in love with it.


A fine interpretation in kids size. Like that you have made the table in the same overall design style


----------



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh that is a fantastic movie. It has so many details that encourager a second viewing but I must admit the dining chairs went right by me. I like them too! I need to get on prime and watch again.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Ya know, in thinking about these I leaned back in my seat and my back only touched the top of the seat back. I think if you made that top rail slightly wider than the side rails you would have a really cool looking chair. Mine are curved so a strait back rail may be a deal breaker.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Moser has a backless chair too. I've tried sitting in my chairs before putting the back splats in and I didn't miss them at the time. Maybe with a lot of sitting it's an issue but for the length of a meal perhaps not.


----------

